# Tiles, tiles and tiles Sun Feb 28th



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

<HR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #004f80; COLOR: #004f80" SIZE=1> <DIV id=post_message_10966>Mark, Burt and I braved the rough seas and cold weather for some golden tiles. We left Fort Morgan at 6:00 AM and headed south. Seas were about 2 1/2' and gradually died down to about 1 1/2'. Nice and sunny all day in the mid 50s. We ended up with a boat load of goldens, small snowies and blue tiles. Except for some commercial boats we did not see any one else out there.</DIV>Joe</DIV></DIV>Sunrise on the way out</DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Burt with a big one</DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Mark </DIV>







</DIV>


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THATS SOME NICE SIZE GOLDENS. CONGRATS ON SOME NICE FISH.:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Very solid set of goldens. great report.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Very solid set of goldens. great report.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How deep?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

what Joe didnt tell ya is that 

-Burt is holding up his first Golden Tilefish _evah._ 25 lbs and change.

_-_Joe is holding up his biggest Golden Tile_ evah._ 30 lbs even.

-I'm holding up my biggest GTile _evah_. 24 lbs and change.

We also got about total of a dozen that were over 20 lbs and the remainder of our 60 Tile limit was 5-10 lb fish.

Some asshole had fished out the Snowie spot a few days before so we only got one fish there even though Joe & Burt had fished there (and a few other spots)a couple weeks before, getting their limit, and left them biting hard. Unfortunately, newbies to the deepdrop game dont realize that the trick is to pick a few fish, move to your next spot and pick a few fish there, lather-rinse-repeat. If you stay on one spot and hammer it all day you've fucked it for weeks to come. 

Joe, thanks again for a great day on the water aboard the Plan B. Burt, great fishing with ya! Lets kill some more fish soon.

Catch

p.s. my neighbors and evabody at work is happier than a pig in shit. For once they're eating in style during Lent! They each gota fish and I saved the biggest two fer me.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome Fish!





> *... the remainder of our 60 Tile limit .... newbies to the deepdrop game dont realize that the trick is to pick a few fish, move to your next spot and pick a few fish there, lather-rinse-repeat.....*


*



How many spots did you hit to get 60?



(Just trying to figure out the acceptable number of fish to harvest per spot.)*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Turning Green.Real nice report, good job.*


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *swhiting (3/2/2010)*Awesome Fish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Burt & Joe - we did what, 20-30 or so drifts? :doh Cain't remember zackly.

Catch*


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, hopefully the snowies were just finiky. Glad you filled up the cooler and then some.


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

No, not finicky. It's clear that some idiots who are either greedy or new to the deepdrop game, or both, wiped that spot out.

That place wont recover for weeks to come, if not months.

Catch


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry, not meaning to bust balls, but if you "got your limit" at that one spot, how do you know the fish you "left biting" didn't finish off the "asshole"'s limit?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *hit man (3/3/2010)*sorry, not meaning to bust balls, but if you "got your limit" at that one spot, how do you know the fish you "left biting" didn't finish off the "asshole"'s limit?



That's what I was wondering.How do you know how many were left after you hit the hole without a camera. .


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *hit man (3/3/2010)*sorry, not meaning to bust balls, but if you "got your limit" at that one spot, how do you know the fish you "left biting" didn't finish off the "asshole"'s limit?


Thank you for your concern. 

Let's put this in context - here is what I actuallyposted:

_Some asshole had fished out the Snowie spot a few days before so we only got one fish there even though Joe & Burt had fished there (and a few other spots)a couple weeks before, getting their limit, and left them biting hard._

You folks must be assumingJoe & Burtrepeatedly hammered one small area the size of half a football field. I didn't say that - I said they fished that spot and a few others. Also when I say "spot", it could mean an area that is over a square mile in size. 

Read the rest of my post - it says we pick one or two fish per drift and then move nearby for the next drift. That is not fishing outa spot by any definition.

The fact remains that some clueless or greedy SOB fished out one particular grouper spot before we got there.

Happy Wednesday,

Catch


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry, i just don't understand. I have never deep dropped, so maybe i am ignorant. I have however read many times that "they don't release well from that depth". So my questions are when you have your limit, how long do you continue to fish before leaving them "biting hard"? And can you really "fish out" a square mile of bottom while staying in your limit, because I have been snapper fishing before and the bite turn off for no apparent reason, did we catch them all?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

quote from catch all: Some asshole had fished out the Snowie spot a few days before so we only got one fish there even though Joe & Burt had fished there (and a few other spots)a couple weeks before, getting their limit, and left them biting hard. Unfortunately, newbies to the deepdrop game dont realize that the trick is to pick a few fish, move to your next spot and pick a few fish there, lather-rinse-repeat. If you stay on one spot and hammer it all day you'vedelete it for weeks to come.

Catch

p.s. my neighbors and evabody at work is happier than a pig in shit. For once they're eating in style during Lent! They each gota fish and I saved the biggest two fer me.[/quote] Mark If you read Joe posts afew weeks ago you would notice that the commerical boats were there. And I am sure they have been fishing that area for many years. We have learned to share with the good and the BAD. Capt.Gene Team RECESS


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *hit man (3/3/2010)*sorry, i just don't understand. I have never deep dropped, so maybe i am ignorant. I have however read many times that "they don't release well from that depth". So my questions are when you have your limit, how long do you continue to fish before leaving them "biting hard"? And can you really "fish out" a square mile of bottom while staying in your limit, because I have been snapper fishing before and the bite turn off for no apparent reason, did we catch them all?


Hit Man - PLEASE re-read my posts again.:banghead Please enlighten me where I said they continued to fish _after_ they had caught their limit? "Left them biting hard" means that right up until the moment you catch your limit, the fishing action had not slacked off or stopped, indicating that there are plenty more fish down there in that spot or area. Capisce?

And in regards to Snowies and Golden Tiles, you are not fishing out that spot if you spread out your fishing effort over a wide area. I have seen newbies make the mistake of hammering a small piece of structure, removing all the fish from that spot. 

Gene, I knew Joe had said there were commercials in that general area too. But regardless if it was a commercial or recreational guy who wiped that spot out, they were greedy ifit was done bya commercial and dumbass ignorant and/or greedy if it was done by a recreational.

I saw the same crap happen on the East coast and thats why I rarely give out GPS numbers or even a depth I was fishingto someone unless I know them personally very well and trust their common sense.

With the East coast's ridiculously low limits I can understand, but not agree, with the greed that sometimes overcomes bottom fishermen when fish are biting. But with the Gulf's abundance and high limits, there is simply no reason to hammer a small spot hard and wipe it outunless it's out of stupidity or arrogance.

Catch


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Capisce? I guess not. I am really not trying to piss anyone off, I just don't understand how if I stop fishing at my limit, and the next guy that fishes that "square mile" of gulf doesn't catch anything, how do I know that "I" didn't catch the last fish there? I apologize if I am not reading correctly, as I missed the "few other spots" in the original, but when you say you pick up 1 or 2 per drift, then move a little, but call a spot a sq mile, it doesn't sound like the fish are that concentrated that a guy could sit and "fish out" a "spot" like he could snapper fishing on a car body or something. Just trying to understand, by the way, beautiful fish.


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *hit man (3/4/2010)*Capisce? I guess not. I am really not trying to piss anyone off, I just don't understand how if I stop fishing at my limit, and the next guy that fishes that "square mile" of gulf doesn't catch anything, how do I know that "I" didn't catch the last fish there? I apologize if I am not reading correctly, as I missed the "few other spots" in the original, but when you say you pick up 1 or 2 per drift, then move a little, but call a spot a sq mile, it doesn't sound like the fish are that concentrated that a guy could sit and "fish out" a "spot" like he could snapper fishing on a car body or something. Just trying to understand, by the way, beautiful fish.


Hitman - you say you aren't trying to piss anybody off. But your persistent public nitpicking and failure to PM me& ask for a better understanding of the issue suggests otherwise.

Catch


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *CATCH-ALL (3/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *hit man (3/4/2010)*Capisce? I guess not. I am really not trying to piss anyone off, I just don't understand how if I stop fishing at my limit, and the next guy that fishes that "square mile" of gulf doesn't catch anything, how do I know that "I" didn't catch the last fish there? I apologize if I am not reading correctly, as I missed the "few other spots" in the original, but when you say you pick up 1 or 2 per drift, then move a little, but call a spot a sq mile, it doesn't sound like the fish are that concentrated that a guy could sit and "fish out" a "spot" like he could snapper fishing on a car body or something. Just trying to understand, by the way, beautiful fish.
> ...


Mark,

I think some people were just rubbed the wrong way by your aggressive assertion that a boat full of assholes wiped out one of your snowy spots. I don't think either of us know how many recreational and commercial boats fished the spot in question since you and Joe fished it last. Calling a hypothetical boat greedy in the same breathe as mentioning you brought home over 600lbs of golden tile just seems odd to a lot of people, including me. 

For the record, the purple boat visited over 10 spots two weeks ago and pulled a total of 19 snowy grouper. We've also experienced what you describe though. We've left a spot when the fish were biting instantly and aggressively only to return the next month to find that we couldn't buy a bite. We returned a couple months later to find it loaded with fish again....snowys definitely seem to move from spot to spot.


----------



## 06z71hoe (Mar 1, 2010)

looks like a fun day.

How deep and about how far off were u guys?


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it just red and gag grouper that is closed? Snowy's are grouper too! Just would like to know if Scamp and Snowy's are still legal? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

deep water grouper--snowies and yellow edge yes no size limit. scamp no. The commercial boats have been all over the deep water lately(they can't keep scamp or gags either). The goldens spread out over much larger areas and don't school up over structure like the grouper do.So they are not as easy to target as the grouper. 700' to 800' is where we find most of our golden tiles.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> ... I think some people were just rubbed the wrong way by your aggressive assertion that a boat full of assholes wiped out one of your snowy spots. ... Calling a hypothetical boat greedy in the same breathe as mentioning you brought home over 600lbs of golden tile just seems odd to a lot of people.....




Team Recess: excellent fisherman, selfless teachers and tactful statesmen!



I'm starting a Team Recess for president and cabinet campaign.............


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *Fiver (3/4/2010)*Mark,
> 
> I think some people were just rubbed the wrong way by your aggressive assertion that a boat full of assholes wiped out one of your snowy spots. I don't think either of us know how many recreational and commercial boats fished the spot in question since you and Joe fished it last. Calling a hypothetical boat greedy in the same breathe as mentioning you brought home over 600lbs of golden tile just seems odd to a lot of people, including me.
> 
> For the record, the purple boat visited over 10 spots two weeks ago and pulled a total of 19 snowy grouper. We've also experienced what you describe though. We've left a spot when the fish were biting instantly and aggressively only to return the next month to find that we couldn't buy a bite. We returned a couple months later to find it loaded with fish again....snowys definitely seem to move from spot to spot.


I wouldn't say I was being agressive, I was just telling it like it is. If that Snowiestructurewas wiped out by the actions of a commercial or a recreational thruignorance or greed then someone needs to call them on it. I did.

I know how many boats fished that Snowie structure that Joe & Burt had fished three weeks ago - it was one or more boats.  All it takes is one boat to hammer a small piece of structure to wipe it out and then its weeks or months before it repopulates. The boat(s) in question isn't hypothetical - I have been bottomfishing and deepdropping for a long time. I have also done a lot of research, picking the brains of commercial bottomfishermen and also fish biologists. I also am friends with a scientist who heads up the submersible program of a major oceanographic institute. The knowledge I have gleaned is that once a fish population on a piece of structure drops from predation or fishing effort to the point where theres just a few fish left, then the remaining population leaves to other structure where theres more fish. Safety in numbers. All of my sources, including the scientists, tell me thatif the structure's fish population is thinning out the remaining fish stop biting immediately. Since Joe & Burt picked only a couple fish off that onepiece of structure in questionand left them biting, that means there was still plenty of fishremaining that would bite on the next boat's offerings.

_"Calling a hypothetical boat greedy in the same breathe as mentioning you brought home over 600lbs of golden tile just seems odd to a lot of people, <U>including me</U>." _Aren't you the pot calling the kettle black? You routinelyget your limit of Grouper and post pictures of it. Yet we go out and get our limit, none of which was wasted, and you think that it's odd to get our limit? Something doesn't add up there.

Catch


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> I wouldn't say I was being agressive,




I would!







> If that Snowie structure was....




*"IF"*: In debate, this is called a "straw man". You're making something up here. There is no reality to this statement.

You're not the first fisherman to ever show up to a spot and not catch fish. Then we all claim it must have been something and/or somebody else did something. It certainly couldn't be our fishing skills or the fact they just might not be biting right then. The fact is, you caught a ton of fish. Congrats. Those were some beasts. Don't come on here talking about how somebody fished out a "mile square" spot though and try to pit you fishing geniuses against us rookie buttholes. You like the deep dropping. Drop on brother. Some cast line, some cast nets, some stick em ... from boats, piers, yaks, wading and land... and we all started somewhere and didn't know as much as we know now. So, please forgive me for setting a tone that I've asked you not to take.





> I was just telling it like it is......


Me too!



Fish on!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Hitman - thanks for the many PM's - I'm glad we had a chance to talk and I'm glad I was able to pass along some information that cleared up all your questions. And thanks for the nice compliments about our fish.

Catch


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *swhiting (3/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say I was being agressive,
> ...


allow me to enlighten you. I never said that someone fished out a one square mile spot. I said that someone fished out the piece of structure that Joe & Burt fished 3 weeks ago. The piece of structure in question was a rubble pile less than a 100 yards square. Don't come on here and take what I said out of context.

_"You're making something up here. There is no reality to this statement." _See my post above to Fiver. Your statement demonstrates that you don't know much about deepdropping and you know damn little about Snowy Grouper behavior. 

Once again, I was telling it like it is. If your feelings got hurt that I was blunt-spoken, _TS_. But unless someone explains in a public forum what the consequences are of hammering one small piece of structure, the same mistakes & attitudes are going to keep getting repeated. I'm not trying to win you over to seeing things my way because its plain you came on here with an agenda.But I am hoping that the folks sitting on the fence observing this tennis match come away with some extra knowledge that will help them be better bottomfishermen.

Happy Friday,

Mark/ Catch-All


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *CATCH-ALL (3/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Fiver (3/4/2010)*Mark,
> ...


You stated as a fact that a boat (singular) hammered your snowy grouper hole. One must be able to separate fact from speculation, certainly before making pointed accusations. Several boats could have visited that spot since the last time you fished there. If they each took 3 fish at that spot, then which of those three boats is the asshole, Mark?

_



"Calling a hypothetical boat greedy in the same breathe as mentioning you brought home over 600lbs of golden tile just seems odd to a lot of people, <U>including me</U>."

Click to expand...

_


> Aren't you the pot calling the kettle black? You routinelyget your limit of Grouper and post pictures of it. Yet we go out and get our limit, none of which was wasted, and you think that it's odd to get our limit? Something doesn't add up there.


I'm not slamming you for bringing home 60 tilefish. In fact, if you recall my initial response was praise for a job well done in finding the large GTs. You are throwing the jabs, Mark.I was questioning how you could accuse someone else of being greedy while bringinghome60 large tilefish between 3 people. I certainly don't have a problem with you getting your limit of goldentilefish if they are all going to be eaten. Limits for grouper are 1/5th of what GTs are in Alabama, butyou are correct, we get our limit of snowies frequently. I'll give you the fact that posting limits on a public forum isn't a good idea. I agree. If you notice, I personally don't post pictures of limits on the public forums these days....not good PR for the recreational sector. 

Look, I understand you've been deep dropping for a long time, and I respect your ability to boat the golden tiles.I really do. I just thought you were being unnecessarily abrasive.I get my feelings hurt too when i come to a spot and it's not biting as wellas it did last time. Tight lines.

You can have the last word on this. I've said all I care to say.


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a plain fact thatjust one boat on one trip can wipe out one small piece of structure. Since the weather has beenmore horrible than fishable the last three weeks <U>and</U> the long distance involved to get out to the structure that Joe & Burt were fishing, I highly doubt that it was several boats (commercial or recreational)that wiped that spot out. I'd put my money on oneboat wiping it out.

I'll make it even plainer for everybody - while it's perfectly okay for whoever's boat to get their legal limit,it should be done by spreading the fishing effort out over several spots. So if someone was too damn lazy to move from spot to spot, aswas the case here,then they were being greedy. 

I haven't singled anyone out in particular for criticism so I remain puzzled about your responses. Feel free to give me a call or an email.

Mark/ Catch-All


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *CATCH-ALL (3/5/2010)*It's a plain fact thatjust one boat on one trip can wipe out one small piece of structure. Since the weather has beenmore horrible than fishable the last three weeks <U>and</U> the long distance involved to get out to the structure that Joe & Burt were fishing, I highly doubt that it was several boats (commercial or recreational)that wiped that spot out. I'd put my money on oneboat wiping it out.
> 
> I'll make it even plainer for everybody - while it's perfectly okay for whoever's boat to get their legal limit,it should be done by spreading the fishing effort out over several spots. So if someone was too damn lazy to move from spot to spot, aswas the case here,then they were being greedy.
> 
> ...


Mark...I think i might have been the one to wipe out that spot.....please send me the numbers to it soI can go back and check if that was the spotI was on.......:moon

good box of fish yall got......tight lines!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

:clap BWAHAHAHAHA!! That's funny, right there. 

Stephen, I used some of your breading when I fried up my steaked GTile chunks the other night. We gotta put a deepdrop trip together with Joe, Burt, you and me. Ready for a trip to The KillBox? 

Catch


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

The views and opinions of one crew member do not necessarily reflect the views and opinions of the entire crewoke

What we all need is some good weather and OPEN seasons.... Nothing better to relieve tension than a box of fish to clean..:letsparty

Let`s go fishin......Burt


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *slipsinker (3/6/2010)*The views and opinions of one crew member do not necessarily reflect the views and opinions of the entire crewoke


Burt - correctimundo, sir! :clap

Folks, my opinions & comments don't necessarily reflect the views of the rest of the crew and management. 

Your mileage may vary. 

Objects in mirror are closer than they appear.

This call is being monitored for quality assurance purposes.

Batteries not included.

Some assembly required.

------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm goin to the Stupor Dome boat show today & tomorrow but for the rest of y'all, the offshore weather forecastis lookin mighty smooth for Sunday.

Catch


----------

